#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-03-29
<Greenbean> Hello all you beautiful idle people.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-03-30
<az7> awwwwww yeah!
<kwadroke> it's time
<kwadroke> :)
<az7> its always time
<Ahmuck_> here
<Ahmuck_> hiya
<DoubleB> hi
<Ahmuck_> hi Douc
<Ahmuck_> DoubleB:
<Ahmuck_> auto complete didn't work
<Ahmuck_> sorry
<az7> hey hey
<kwadroke> so anything new in the world of ubuntu?
<az7> when are we doing wayland?
<DoubleB> I think wayland is maybe 2 more releases out?
<kwadroke> I think it needs to mature a little before going into Ubuntu
<az7> probably true
<DoubleB> anyone using Firefox 4 tonight?
<az7> like a boss
<DoubleB> I am glad they stepped up their game
<az7> they're supposed to step up their release cycle too
<DoubleB> yeah
<DoubleB> nothing like a little chrome to cpmpete against :P
<DoubleB> compete*
<az7> anybody use firefox mobile?
<DoubleB> yeah i have been messing with it.
<DoubleB> a little bit of a memory hog
<az7> i'll have to give a shot
<DoubleB> it is a step in a good direction. the java script engine kicks ass
<az7> i think lifehacker? had some benchmarks.. looked pretty speedy in that department
<az7> welcome
<DoubleB> Hi organica
<organica> Howdy folks.
<organica> I'm up in NWA.
<az7> cool, same hereish
<organica> Anybody here on the NWALUG google groups?
<az7> yup
<organica> Good deal - it's a shame we can't get organized.  I just had a small meeting with the new-ish UALUG  (University of Arkansas Fayetteville LUG).  We're talking about having a install fest for Natty.
<DoubleB> that is awesome
<az7> that'd be pretty sweet, have you talked to the freegeek guys?
<organica> Not sure when, but likely during the day on campus.  No i haven;t talked to them yet.  We just spawned the idea today.
<organica> I can fire of the suggestion to NWALUG
<organica> I'd like to see openSUSE, Fedora, and Mandriva there too.
<organica> But focus on Ubuntu 10.04 and 11.04 of course
<DoubleB> we had one at neacug. we installed one for an older gentleman. but we had fun and he learned a lot.
<organica> That sounds pretty fun DoubleB.
<kwadroke> organica: I'm on the NWA Mailing list
<organica> Hi kwadroke, you're in LR right?
<organica> I remember seeing your website sometime back - openSUSE user correct?
<kwadroke> Conway. Don't use openSuse
<kwadroke> I use Ubuntu mostly
<organica> Sorry for the mistake.
<kwadroke> np
<organica> Has anybody had experience ordering install fest materials from Canonical?  Do they provide that kind of material?
<DoubleB> there is a website where materials are available but I can't remeber the url
<kwadroke> as far as I know they just send discs
<DoubleB> spreadubuntu.org
<organica> Looks like GA Tech got some stuff from Canonical for their install fest.  I'll see if I can email someone there about that.
<Ahmuck_> wayland?
<Ahmuck_> nite
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-01
<NRG> woa
<NRG> there are people in here
<az7> you must believe it
<nrg> =D
<az7> whats up?
<nrg> just, totally overloaded with school and my jobs
<nrg> i have this vehicle blackbox type program i should be working on
<az7> sounds pretty intense
<nrg> yea, but at least i have a good teamate on this one, when he does any work
<nrg> any of you in NW AR?
<az7> more west than north, but yeah
<az7> you?
<nrg> UofA fayetteville
<az7> ahh awesome, there was another guy in here thursday talking about the installfest they're putting on.
<az7> err tuesday
<nrg> ohhh cool
<nrg> i didn't hear about that
<az7> they might post something on the NWALUG google group
<raccoon> nrg: :3
<raccoon> CHAT CHAT CHAT
<nrg> see
<nrg> everyone chats here
<raccoon> nrg: You are the only one that chats.
<nrg> i told you
<raccoon> nrg: get your girlfriend in here
<nrg> 19:22 < az7> they might post something on the NWALUG google group
<nrg> 19:44 -!- raccoon [~raccoon@67-23-38-34.static.cloud-ips.com] has joined #ubuntu-us-ar
<raccoon> nrg: Let's make this our party room. We can invite rucus.
<nrg> 19:44 < raccoon> nrg: :3
<nrg> they wouldn't like her
<nrg> and they
<nrg> especially wouldn't like
<nrg> rucas
<raccoon> They'd be haters and jealous of the love.
<nrg> so lets do it
<raccoon> I love rucas. He is so fun. But I think he is scared to talk to me. I donno. He has a bathroom with unknowable amount of carpet. It creeped me out, and I think it also bothers him a bit.
<nrg> whoa
<nrg> a carpet in a bathroom
<raccoon> I like to think that that bond keeps us close together.
<nrg> wouldn't it get like
<nrg> smushy
<nrg> i want rucas
<raccoon> Dude, it's not like a single carpet in the bathroom. it's like they just kept on adding new carpet on carpet on carpet and forgot when they started and just kept doing it because it was tradition.
<raccoon> i felt like i was going to sink into the floor of carpet, it was so... i don't know.
<raccoon> yeah, it was totally smushy.
<nrg> B|
<nrg> gross
<raccoon> yeah
<raccoon> did rucas ever stay in the chan?
<nrg> he was in tripupils for like a week i think
<raccoon> ah
<raccoon> i wonder how rucas would look on ubuntu
<raccoon> let's talk about ubuntu\
<raccoon> UBUNTU
<nrg> probably pretty attractive
<nrg> UBUNTU
<nrg> raccoon:
<nrg> you should delete that nasty osx
<nrg> and use ubuntu
<raccoon> I sounds like it is from Africa. We should have a back to Africa/UBUNTU movement.
<nrg> then we'd give it aids
<raccoon> It is true, rucas is pretty attractive, and so is ubuntu.
<nrg> yes
<raccoon> Yes, and afros.
<nrg> afrubuntu
<nrg> my favorite part about ubuntu
<nrg> is that
<raccoon> And we would be like, "NO UBUNTUS IN THE POOL" and they would get upset and call the local news and the uark newspaper.
<nrg> every single aspect of it
<nrg> is better than windows
<nrg> lol
<raccoon> We should have a swimming race between Windows and Ubuntu.
<raccoon> WHO WILL WIN?
<nrg> did you hear that someone ubuntu'd the local walmart
<raccoon> wait, so is this channel at Uark or just in Arkansas?
<nrg> just arkansas i think
<raccoon> How did they manage to do that? What did that involve?
<nrg> i wasn't able to find an active NW ar irc yet
<raccoon> we should make one
<raccoon> and then post it all over the campus
<raccoon> if we build it, they will chat
<raccoon> can we call it #gossiphog
<nrg> well it involved lots of grep commands, and some piping, various shell scrips, and one large python ( snake )
<nrg> im started to get worried about my box site
<nrg> he said he wanted it done this semester
<raccoon> :(
<nrg> but i haven't heard from the dude in like a month
<raccoon> how sad
<raccoon> maybe he wants it on ubuntu?
<nrg> i hope he didnt lose funding
<nrg> yea
<nrg> LOL
<nrg> i can't believe you found that mushroom site on the domain
<nrg> using ubuntu buttons
<nrg> for all the links
<nrg> wtf was with that
<nrg> man ubuntu is great
<nrg> i want to marry ubuntu
<raccoon> nrg: What about your girlfriend?
<raccoon> You should put her on ubuntu.
<nrg> she's on it
<raccoon> :D
<nrg> running under wine
<raccoon> OH, SUCH A GOOD WOMAN
<nrg> yes she has been very good to me
<raccoon> nrg: what should we name the uark irc?
<nrg> and hasn't cheated on me with any other filesystems
<nrg> we should name it
<nrg> spikeisgreat
<nrg> it has a catchy name
<raccoon> nrg: what would you do if you walked into the room and you found me injecting my files into her?
<nrg> oh my
<raccoon> i wanted to do #spike
<nrg> i wanted to do spike too
<raccoon> but you said that wasn't a good idea
<nrg> but he didnt seem interested in me
<raccoon> hehehe
<nrg> what files
<nrg> do you have to inject
<nrg> in my woman
<nrg> =|
<nrg> tar balls?
<raccoon> D:
<raccoon> nrg: my roommate is so fucking weird
<raccoon> i swear he gets weirder as time goes by
<nrg> did he bring over more shy girls
<raccoon> he like sneaks around the house
<raccoon> it is creepy
<nrg> yea like
<raccoon> maybe he is upset that i get cuter girls than him when i'm not even trying
<nrg> i've only met him a few times
<nrg> but he seems like
<nrg> a little more awkward than me even
<nrg> and thats pretty rare
<raccoon> I KNOW
<raccoon> it's weird
<nrg> im pretty freakin awkward
<raccoon> he is getting weirder and weirder
<nrg> lollll
<raccoon> i don't think you're awkward
<nrg> really =)
<raccoon> i think you are.... a spike
<raccoon> even though you run away from me!
<nrg> i think you are right
<nrg> i didn't mean to!
<nrg> omg
<raccoon> hehehe
<nrg> that happened to me the other day
<raccoon> you did it more than once
<nrg> with someone else
<nrg> lololo
<raccoon> i will never let you live it down
<raccoon> did you run away from them, or did they run away from you?
<nrg> well i started to turn away and leave
<nrg> but i hadnt noticed them
<nrg> but they were right there
<nrg> they were like SPIKE
<raccoon> awww
<raccoon> who were they?
<nrg> you eye contact avoiding mother*****
<raccoon> a pretty snake girl?
<nrg> lol
<nrg> no
<nrg> my longest friend
<nrg> who is about to join the marines, which i totally don't understand
<raccoon> who is that?
<nrg> he's about to graduate
<nrg> stephen
<raccoon> how come you never introduce me to your friends at school?
<nrg> im too busy to hang out with them
<nrg> lol
<raccoon> lol
<raccoon> true
<nrg> this is like the first i've seen him all semester
<nrg> last time i saw him was right after i took like some time travelling dust
<nrg> this last winter
<nrg> and he arrives out of nowhere
<nrg> lol
<raccoon> hehehe
<raccoon> how long is he?
<raccoon> is he longer than the coding of ubuntu?
<nrg> i mean
<nrg> i've known him a long time
<nrg> since before i was born
<nrg> our moms were in lamaze
<raccoon> irc.engr.uark.edu
<nrg> you were able to connect to it?
<raccoon> no
<raccoon> :(
<nrg> me either
<nrg> =\
<nrg> not even IN FRONT OF EVERYONE
<nrg> ughh
<nrg> i do NOT
<nrg> WANT TO PRESENT
<nrg> TOMORROW
<nrg> epic fail
<raccoon> #BDSM-Arkansas - on IRC bondage.com - the IRC Channel for the Little Rock Lupercalia munch group
<raccoon> D:
<raccoon> the only thing things they use irc for in arkansas is 90's engineering, ubuntu, and bondage
<nrg> othhhh
<nrg> i've been on that server
<nrg> its super active
<nrg> thats where i met
<nrg> princess
<nrg> LOL
<nrg> lets go there
<raccoon> LOOOOL
<raccoon> i told myself i would work on my thesis today
<raccoon> but now it seems i need to print it out or else it will be annoying to work on
<raccoon> :(
<raccoon> i guess i will skip meeting with my professor tomorrow
<raccoon> and promise myself AGAIN that i will work on it during the weekend
<raccoon> and turn it in to him next week
<raccoon> :X
<raccoon> okay
<raccoon> let's go
<raccoon> what server? irc.bondage.com?
<nrg> fail
<nrg> nobody is in the channel
<raccoon> oh
<nrg> :<
<raccoon> :(
<raccoon> how sad
<nrg> we could always join
<nrg> ponyplay though
<raccoon> Ahmuck: HELLO
<nrg> LOL
<raccoon> az7: HELLO
<raccoon> JonathanD: HELLO
<raccoon> r2d2rogers: HELLO
<JonathanD> Hi?
<raccoon> nrg: I'm scared, some one actually replied.
<nrg> OHHH
<nrg> im scared too
<raccoon> nrg: what do i do?
<raccoon> :(
<nrg> i don't know!
<nrg> lets panic
<raccoon> nrg: come close, i aam scared
<raccoon> :(
 * nrg huddles
<raccoon> :(
<raccoon> JonathanD: tell me more about ubuntu and arkansas
<nrg> yes
<nrg> this is a good topic
<raccoon> nrg: i think i might have found out what to do
<raccoon> nrg: let's see how it works
<nrg> i think so
<nrg> let us see
<nrg> =)
<raccoon> i hope he will reply
<raccoon> i really want to know more about ubuntu
<raccoon> nrg: do you know i have never once used ubuntu?
<JonathanD> I don't know much about arkansas.
<raccoon> JonathanD: isn't this the ubuntu arkansas chat room?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<raccoon> JonathanD: Why do you lack information on Arkansas? Do you not live here?
<nrg> raccoon:
<JonathanD> No.
<nrg> i think i should bring over
<nrg> ubuntu
<nrg> for you to use
<raccoon> JonathanD: Then why are you in this channel?
<nrg> maybe he's a narkansan
<raccoon> nrg: D told me that IRC was dead in Europe. That Europe is all facebooky. :( How unromantic!
<nrg> wtf
<raccoon> nrg: Yeah! Who would have thought.
<nrg> thats so gross
<nrg> last i've been aware of
<nrg> everyone in the uk/europe
<nrg> uses msn messenger
<nrg> like
<nrg> 24/7
<raccoon> nrg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYQUsp-jxDQ
<raccoon> nrg: the wonderful country of Europe produced great IRC music
<JonathanD> My wife is from arkansas
<JonathanD> She uses ubuntu
<raccoon> nrg: and now it is dead. i get basshunter doesn't even irc anymore!!
<JonathanD> there ya go ;)
<nrg> LOL
<nrg> yayyy JonathanD
<nrg> that is good
<JonathanD> raccoon: I organize events. At one point I thought I might be helping with some in arkansas
<raccoon> JonathanD: Do you find that the sex improved with increased ubuntu usage?
<JonathanD> Then I just never parted, I guess. Didn't realize I was here until you pinged me just now.
<raccoon> JonathanD: Please don't leave.
<raccoon> JonathanD: I'll miss you so much. Our friendship needs more time to bloom!
<nrg> you're our only friend
<nrg> ;_;
<nrg> i want you to organize my events
<raccoon> nrg: I like in the music video when the singer is in a racing car with a laptop, like you.
<nrg> raccoon: like me?
<raccoon> nrg: yes, you should carry your girlfriend with you
<raccoon> JonathanD: Do you find that the sex improved with increased ubuntu usage?
<nrg> raccoon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A67ZkAd1wmI
<nrg> i have not found that raccoon
<nrg> ever since i switched to linux i don't care to screw anyone
<raccoon> A bot named Anna occasionally resides in the IRC channel #BassHunter.se on QuakeNet, albeit due to the popularity of the song, the channel, as well as #Anna, has been filled up with bots
<raccoon> OH NO
<nrg> lolll
<nrg> anna!
<nrg> a girl named anna
<nrg> molested me
<nrg> when i was 5
<nrg> :;_;
<raccoon> what
<raccoon> really?
<raccoon> D:
<nrg> yea
<raccoon> nrg: my boyfriend won't talk to me
<raccoon> :(
<nrg> ugh
<nrg> i don't think i can motivate do write this program
<raccoon> nrg: maybe he switched to ubuntu and has no use for me anymore
<nrg> maybe i'll just rely on that other boy to do it
<nrg> thats probably what happened raccoon
<nrg> i don't really see any other explanation
<nrg> that could work
<raccoon> :/
<nrg> seriously though
<nrg> ubuntu!
<nrg> freaking great
<nrg> forget KDE though
<nrg> kde is for chumps
<raccoon> JonathanD doesn't like ubuntu enough to tell me about it
<nrg> i guess he is scared
<raccoon> I think he is racist, nrg.
<raccoon> I mean, let's be honest.
<nrg> i think he's a mushroom
<nrg> in a box
<nrg> LOL
<raccoon> hehehe
<nrg> ughh
<nrg> raccoon:
<nrg> you are so
<nrg> resplendent
<raccoon> :(
<raccoon> nrg: come on
<raccoon> nrg: let's make a uark channel
<raccoon> okay?
<raccoon> and then post fliers
<raccoon> nrg: D was telling me about how he was in college everyone would use irc
<raccoon> and they organized social things so much on it
<raccoon> his college experience seems so much better than mine
<raccoon> i feel like my college experience was lame
<raccoon> and i wasted all of it
<raccoon> i kind of want to leave school forever
<raccoon> nrg: yeah, D even got onto the ark irc when he was a teenage
<raccoon> BEFORE US
<raccoon> ugh, i want to talk to my bf
<raccoon> i am getting off irc
<raccoon> i am going to cry
<nrg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKknJvZIn24
<nrg> bazinga
<nrg> ttyl
<nrg> <3
<az7> whoa, its not even chat night
<nrg> woaaaaaa
<az7> like whoa
<nrg> ~~~~~~~~~ shoa
<nrg> i don't know if i can work on this program
<az7> cool video
<nrg> i just don't care right now
<nrg> =D yessss
<az7> do it, requirements are required
<nrg> =\
<nrg> but its not due for like 28 hours
<az7> yeah, but if you do it earlier you're stressed for less hours
<nrg> yea...
<nrg> idk if i can do it though
<nrg> it just sounds so awful
<az7> whats the requirements?
<nrg> i'm at the point where i have to replace elements of a circular array according to which ones the oldest and what priority they are
<nrg> i guess i should at least look at it
<nrg> =|
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-04-02
<nrg_> wooo
<az7> awwwwww yeah!
<nrg_> ohhh man
<nrg_> my presentation today went great =D
<nrg_> i forgot how badly most students present
<nrg_> my team stood out as not sucking as much
<nrg_> haha
<nrg_> raccoon:
<az7> way to steal the not sucking show!
<az7> hows the program coming along?
<nrg_> pretty fair
<nrg_> its capturing data in real time and everything seems to be threading alright
<nrg_> theres user interaction while its running to capture events
<nrg_> i just wrote most of the report on the project
<nrg_> thanks for asking =D
<nrg_> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ shoaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-03-28
<kwadroke> what's up in here?
<kwadroke> chat time
<kwadroke> or almost
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-03-27
<TommyT> Greepings, All! Anyone here for Chap Nighp?
<TommyT> Ip's been fun! Good nighp!
